# .htaclu, was ist das?



## hoctar (5. November 2010)

Hallo 
beiliegend eines Scripts, habe ich eine Datei namens .htaclu. Inhalten der Datei ist der htaccess Benutzername und ein verschlüsseltes Passwort. Dieses brauche ich um das Script auszuführen.

Nun meine Fragen:
Was ist .htaclu?
Wie entschlüssle ich das Passwort?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. November 2010)

Hi,

der Dateityp sagt mir jetz mal nichts, könnte sich aber um eine .htaccess handeln wobei der Name in der Serverconfig umgeändert wurde.

Das Passwort entschlüsseln wird je nach verwendeter Methode schwer. Eventuell kann dir das Programm "John the ripper" weiterhelfen.

Gruß
BK


----------

